

Show HN: WebEngage - feedback and short survey widget. Need your inputs - manishkashyap09
http://webengage.com

======
avlesh-singh
WebEngage lets you collect feedback contextually on your website. Checkout the
tab in action on the right hand side at <http://webengage.com>. Notice the
"attach screenshot ..." feature. We have done it to make UI bug reporting
simple. Also, one can build their own feedback form using our form builder.

WebEngage also lets you conduct short, targeted surveys on your site. A quick
demo on this page - <http://webengage.com/?demo=survey-checkbox>.

We moved out of beta 2 days ago and need your inputs on the tool and insights
on how to make it better. Do try a realtime demo on your site -
<http://webengage.com/#demo-tab>

Disclosure: I am a co-founder at this company.

~~~
rudasn
If I may: Please remove all screenshots of your product from your homepage (or
at least try and crop the images so that they focus on one particular thing
you know people are looking for). Also get rid half of the text. Then get rid
half of what's left. Try to [s|t]ell me a story. In no more than one line of
text, explain what this does and why I will love it.

(sorry for being so direct, but that's me)

Now.... I've been looking for a thing like this for ages! When I was building
a JS-heavy app I was constantly worried about how people actually see it, what
would happen if just one thing went wrong etc etc. At the time I didn't find
any tools that "let the user send a screenshot and some feedback, in one
click".

If I may ask, how did you do the screenshot thing? It's not "live" (as in the
actual HTML/CSS of the page I am viewing) is it?

~~~
avlesh-singh
Sure you may rudasn. I agree w/ your feedback on the screenshots. Will get the
needful done.

The screenshot feature is as live as it gets. We post the HTML/CSS to our
servers in realtime and generate the screenshot for you.

Now, if I may - when do you plan to WebEngage on your sites? :)

~~~
rudasn
Well.. I'm in the process of building my first "for real" web app. If all goes
well, I should be releasing a beta in a month or two. That's when I will need
it.

IIRC, Google+ had a similar feature during the beta that allowed you to
"select" a section of the page and send it as a screenshot. I found that
pretty cool.

~~~
avlesh-singh
We plan to enable a few annotation abilities on the screenshot. Would request
you to give us a try once you are ready.

------
durga
Neat service! A few comments: * Put the value prop and the subtext closer to
indicate they are related? And set the subtext font size to more readable. *
Maybe "Choose a plan" is redundant in the call to action link? * Under the
What does Webengage do? It'd be nice to have shorter explanation in larger
font so it takes less cognitive load and stands out (which is what you'd
want). Disclaimer: I know the founder

~~~
avlesh-singh
The reason we have those big explanatory text explaining the product was to
address documentation. We needed to educate users on the whole targeting
capabilities inside our surveys. That said, I know it ain't the best way to do
it. Will cut the flab.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
nischalshetty
I've been using WebEngage on my site and it has helped me many a times when
people encounter some problems on the site and they send me feedback along
with the screenshot. The screenshot feature helps a lot.

All the best guys :)

------
neilxdsouza
Interesting! I'm from Mumbai too. Developing an open source survey compiler.
Perhaps we could meet up ...

~~~
avlesh-singh
Sure, we should. Please say hello to avlesh at webklipper dot com

------
gecco
Liked your "try a demo". Super cool screenshot feature in the feedback tab.
Can I customize the colors ?

~~~
avlesh-singh
Glad you liked it. Yes you can. Moving forward, we'll also let you change the
text "feedback" in that tab.

~~~
gecco
Thanks! will try it out on my site and send you the feedback

------
trusko
Very cool product. I might sign up.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Awesome! Thanks a lot. Look forward :)

------
molsongolden
i before e except after c

"Start recieving feedback. "

on the how it works page!

